# ShadowLogger: MS1/2/3 datalogging for Android



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

So, I'm assuming everyone already knows about this?
http://www.tunerstudio.com/index.php/shadowloggerms

Very cool, and tuning apps to follow .


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

B4S said:


> So, I'm assuming everyone already knows about this?
> http://www.tunerstudio.com/index.php/shadowloggerms
> 
> Very cool, and tuning apps to follow .


Yeah I'm on the mailing list. :thumbup:

When the tuning apps arrive I will probably get a tablet and use it for my dash.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm on the list too, must have signed up when I registered my TS. It was a pleasant surprise this morning . I did an MS2 install in a buddy's Omni GLH over the summer, and he wanted to tune it with his Galaxy Tablet. Now it looks like I'll be sending him the link, should make him happy.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

This made my morning.

Can't wait to see a tuning solution on android. :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

:thumbup: Yep, already on it. I ordered one of the BlueTooth adapters from Phil this morning to help support the cause 

I can't wait for more Android features!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

sdezego said:


> :thumbup: Yep, already on it. I ordered one of the BlueTooth adapters from Phil this morning to help support the cause
> 
> I can't wait for more Android features!


It would be nice if they were to support tablet resolutions too instead of upscaling the app.


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

been using it for 2weeks now


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

heyfu said:


> been using it for 2weeks now


Are you using the BlueTooth adapter that Phil sells or a different one? I know there are plenty of BT adapters out there cheaper, but Phil's comes preconfigured and supported. I would have rather had a USB, but either way.

Just curious


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

sdezego said:


> Are you using the BlueTooth adapter that Phil sells or a different one? I know there are plenty of BT adapters out there cheaper, but Phil's comes preconfigured and supported. I would have rather had a USB, but either way.
> 
> Just curious


 using the bluetooth that phill is salling ..


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Sad I have an Ipone, time to get a Droid tablet!


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Sad I have an Ipone, time to get a Droid tablet!


:laugh: me to :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Got my BT adapter today. Will set it up tomorrow, providing I can get to my db9 LOL


----------



## najort32 (Sep 8, 2004)

what about MobiSquirt?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Hooked it up today. Very cool start!

Just pair the BT device in the Phone Settings first. This gets :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

najort32 said:


> what about MobiSquirt?


any one ???? i have it on my iphone but wont conect to the ms ,not even with the new adapter !


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I didnt even know about mobi, I just registered and I will see about getting it working on my bench.


----------



## najort32 (Sep 8, 2004)

lets us all know asap I need a new phone . was debating apple or android


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I might also snag an ipod touch and crack it and put android on it.. Might be a better solution than mobi, as I am sure Phil has big plans for the shadow logger.


----------



## najort32 (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I might also snag an ipod touch and crack it and put android on it.. Might be a better solution than mobi, as I am sure Phil has big plans for the shadow logger.


He does indeed. Next is TunerStudioMS for Android (2.2 and up I believe). At that point I'll be buying an android tablet and use it for tuning and a bada$$ dash.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> He does indeed. Next is TunerStudioMS for Android (2.2 and up I believe). At that point I'll be buying an android tablet and use it for tuning and a bada$$ dash.


Cannot wait for this. Such a convenient tuning solution.


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I didnt even know about mobi, I just registered and I will see about getting it working on my bench.


lmkn how it worcks :beer::thumbup:


----------



## najort32 (Sep 8, 2004)

any updates?


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

I love this idea. I like the idea of tuning it with my phone or even a tablet.


----------

